# Fische die stress vertragen



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe meine eltern überredet dass wir ein schwimmteich kriegen!!!
der soll an unsern alten teich angebaut werden!
ich wollte jetzt mal fragen welche fischart viel stress aushällt und welche wenig??


Gruß mnemic


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo mnemic,
das kommt drauf an wie du mit denn Fischen im Schwimteich umgehst und ob sie Rückzugsbereiche habe. Ich habe selbst sieben Koi und noch einige Rotferdern im Schwimmteich die schwimmen mit mir die Bahnen mit sie sind sehr anhänglich und fressen aus der Hand. Nur im Wasser herumtoben mögen sie nicht, da verstecken sie sich lieber unter dem Steg. Du kannst aber denn bisherigen Garten Teich für die Fische lassen und den Schwimmteich direkt anbauen und mit einem Überlauf verbinden dann kann das Wasser von deinem Gartenteich  in dem großen Kreislauf vom Schwimmteich zirkulieren. Solltest du vorhaben im Winter auf dem Schwimmteich Schlittschuh zu laufen sollten keine Fische darin sein da sie die Winterruhe benötigen um gut über den Winter zu kommen. Welche Fischart besser oder weniger gut geeignet ist ist meiner Meinung nach zweitrangig.


----------

